# Breeding Tropical Fish In Kiddie Pools-Again



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I wanted to know if anybody else was planning on breeding their tropical outdoors this summer? If you never considered it please refer to last years months long posts. It is a great project and a challenge for most of us out here.

This year I am throwing in a number of egg layers, different livebearers and of course crayfish. I'll toss in some shrimp for good measure and see what happens. I'm sure I'll battle the invasion of tadpoles and frogs of plenty. I'm also adding a few brooder tanks outside so we will see what happens.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll have my danios outside again. They didn't give me any fry last summer, but I'll try again in a new location.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Kehy

Have you considered trying breeding them in a tank and moving week old fry? This is how the big farms do it in Florida. Of course they do so on a much larger scale, but hey never hurts to give it a shot.

I can tell you if you have a large enough container prepped correctly you can just toss in some corys and many will survive their parents egg dinning ways. For my egg layers, barbs and gourami, I'll be spawning the adults in an outdoor aquarium then transferring to a stock tank or kiddie pool.

For the barbs I'll be using some med weight plastic mesh held about an inch off the bottom of the tank. I'll condition the parents in separate tanks and move them into the spawning tank outside just to spawn. Once the fry are free swimming for 5-7 days they will be transferred to one of the pools. I'll give them a few weeks alone before they are joined by brooder livebearers in cages made of PVC frames and the same mesh material. That should give them a few weeks to grow without becoming a snack.

The gouramis I plan to spawn them the same way only no need for a false bottom. Once the fry are 10-15 days free swimming out they will go to a stock vat as I'll be covering them at night to keep the air temp close to the water temp. Here again, after they are 60 days old, maybe less depending on growth rate, they will be joined by livebearers.

The three stock tanks are 110gal and cost about $70 ea. The pools will be two 8"x8"x14'(P2-Model) one 6"x6"x12' (P1 Model) and one 110'x72'x16' (P2 Model). I have two 40gal brooder tanks and two 20H tanks to set up as well.

Question, in your opinion would you breed cherry, gold or rosy barbs? On gouramis, would you breed pearls or some sort of dwarf?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Trying to figure out what type of barbs I can breed and get rid of the fry to other hobbyist.

Cherry or albino cherry, ruby, gold or rosy??????????


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Out here in Oklahoma, all of your outside tanks would be "fishin holes" for the racoons. You would have to put tops on with padlocks to keep them out.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is very cold in the pond. I must first mend the rubber sheet. Voles have made holes. Then I would use again goldfish. The pond is 8 x 12 meters. In the middle of 0.9 meters deep. It grow water lilies, water iris and hornwort.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Vruegy - Think deep like stocktanks

Athur7 time to mend the liner


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

You don't know Oklahoma racoons. You would need a critter proof lid. Even the cranes would stand on the edge waiting for a morsel.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

henningc said:


> Trying to figure out what type of barbs I can breed and get rid of the fry to other hobbyist.
> 
> Cherry or albino cherry, ruby, gold or rosy??????????


Perhaps Titteia barben. Are related to the bitterling, a wild fish.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry, I was gone for a while. So far Chilli and Black Bar Endler, LKs, Gold LKs and Sunset Mollys out and all producing fry. Next Koi Swords, Gold Tux and Sunburst Platy and Gold Dust Molly. I'll spawn Pearl and Dwarf Gourami indoors for outdoor growout.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE
The Chilli Endler are breeding like crazy. I estimate 150-175 fry and likely more.
The Black Bar Endler took a while to take off but I counted at least 40 fry.
The Sunset Sail Fin Molly I estimate to have at least 100 fry and the Silver Sail Fins 25-30 fry.
The Koi Swords are out but don't like it and are droopy. I'm conditioning them. The Platys are starting to go out tomorrow. Both strains of LK are producing.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE;

All are doing fine. The Koi Swords finally adapted and I have one small group of fry.

All the Platys except the gold tux are out and those along with the gold dust Mollys will be out by weeks end.

I had kind of forgotten that I put about 6 RCS in the pool with the blue crays and least killies. I was looking for baby crayfish when I noticed a few very small shrimp on a piece of pvc pipe. So far I've only fond six at most at any one time. Very cool find. I will certainly get a pool full together next spring. The RCS seem very temp tolerant so they can go out early and get a jump start on the rest.


----------

